# Premium New MO Lease members needed!!



## bubbabuck (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, we had a cancellation so we're now in need of 3-4 members on our new north central MO Callaway Co farm. It consists of 1144 prime acres of crop ground large mature oak timber and foodplots, with a large creek thru farm and many ponds scattered throughout. It also has old cabin and metal barn that we have full use of yr round. Full deer and turkey rights with an enormous turkey population. We have a five yr lease and a landowner spending a fortune on making all his ground its best for the whitetail population!..
We are keeping the member numbers low so the cost is high.... we need three members at 4300.00 each with full access to 1144 acre farm and cabin or four members at 3000.00 each with access to hunt 500 acres of the farm. Permits are over the counter and allow you two bucks and two fall Toms.... We will obviously protect our herd in an effort to make this a special farm for yrs to come, with a 140 minimum unless his belly is dragging the ground from old age of course!
Please PM me or JT for more details asap.   FULL, Thanks


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 9, 2016)

Map of Farm...500 acre farm is the north farm outlined  north of road Z
The rectangle in middle is an additional piece thats not drawn in


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2016)

One way or another one of these days.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 9, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> One way or another one of these days.



Good a time as any!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2016)

Cabin


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 10, 2016)

if I join can I move there and just live in the cabin year round?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2016)

A few pics of farm.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 10, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> if I join can I move there and just live in the cabin year round?



Yup.... its ours yr round and I need the grass cut!


----------



## Scott75 (Dec 11, 2016)

Come on guys somebody jump on board with this. I can assure you won't find 2 better guys hunt with.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks Scott, make that three good guys that love huntin bro!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2016)

I posted this on Facebook. Maybe will answer a few more questions. All PMs have been returned too.


New Missouri lease with openings! We have a brand new lease in the Midwest and will need a
few members. This will be a seriously managed farm with low members which also includes a
premium price tag. We have a 5 yr option on it.

It's 1144 acres in Callaway county. The farm features anything and everything needed for giantsand for holding deer and turkeys. Massive number of pinch points and funnels, hugehardwoods, huge crops, hidden fields, big annual creek/river running thru middle, maybe 10 ponds, big cedar thickets, powerline, very little access for road poachers, very little
pressure around it, a bunch of already established or areas for future food plots.

There is a cabin and huge equipment shed on the farm for year round use and Fulton MO isonly 10 miles away with everything an out of stater can ask for.

It has a new landowner (purchased in 2016) that is dedicated to making this whitetail heaven.He has already spent a fortune on putting in a road system, changing old cow pastures to crops,a solid forestry plan to help with undergrowth and many areas planned for hinge cutting anddropping trees to create even more bedding and safe zones. He also has a buffer around hiscrops so we as hunters will always have access for hunting or scouting even if crops are still in.
This place will only get better because of his commitment!

Gary and I ONLY hunted 190 acres of it this season and for only 20 +\- days. The rest of farmhas not been hunted since 2015. We saw a large # of deer and a massive number of turkeys.We passed about a dozen 120-130” 2 and 3 yr old bucks and Gary shot a 5 yr old 135 or so 8.We saw more solid mature bucks but without shots. We def had a blast hunting it and it was ahuge success considering we had never seen the place until late October and took down the190 part that day after walking it for an hour. It felt that good!Before we wrapped up our LiveFrom The Tree last week we scouted and rode the remainder of farm and have agreed oneverything with owner.

We are keeping membership at a max of 9. We need 3 members at 4300 each and that willinclude full 1144 acres and cabin. Or we can do 4 members at 3000 and those 4 will haveaccess to 500 acres of it as a stand alone farm. A portion will be due Feb 1 and remainder June1.

Tags are all over counter for a couple hundred bucks and include 2 bucks and 2 fall turkeys. We will ask for a 140 minimum (unless obvious belly dragging roman nosed beast) to help protect what we have.


Message me with questions.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2016)

Deal with confidence!

Great guys that know good land!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Mr Jim!

Looks like its full folks, pending confirmation and pymnts. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## bullhorn1 (Dec 12, 2016)

is this for bow only,or can i use a gun per state laws,currently in pike county illinois near pittsfield.Let me know i'm 65 and disabled so i won't be runnibg wild all over the farm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2016)

bullhorn1 said:


> is this for bow only,or can i use a gun per state laws,currently in pike county illinois near pittsfield.Let me know i'm 65 and disabled so i won't be runnibg wild all over the farm



it is a bow and gun farm with a few restrictions, however it looks like we are now full pending payment.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 22, 2016)

A friend of mine is originally from that area and goes back to hunt their family farm every year...and I have to endure the pics he sends back. They don't even hunt very hard, box stands overlooking cut or fields. 

That area grows monsters!!! They have been taking me for years.....


----------

